# All I need is a break!



## David67 (May 26, 2008)

Can anybody help me with regard to finding a job in Mallorca. 

I am familiar with the Island. Particularly The South East and Palma. I lived for six months there in 2006 and now seriously want to relocate on a permanant basis. All I need of course is a job. How difficult is it to find employment that is permanant and not seasonal and how do I go about finding these positions. My Spanish is okay although I would find it difficult to write fluently. My previous experience has been in excellent customer service, admin and and creative and organisational capacities having worked for the last eight years for the Walt Disney Company. Any suggestions or leads would be greatly appreciated.

David


----------



## palmanovadave (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Mate,

My advise is learn Spanish as best you can otherwise fulltime year round work here is VERY difficult to get due to it being such a seasonal place.
All the best
Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Finding permanent employment ANYWHERE in Spain right now is a challenge. 

In the areas you mention - You'll either need exemplary Spanish or offer some skill set seldom encountered here.


----------

